# Big Time STINKY New Wool, need some suggestions!



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok, I got a wool cover that was new from a WAHM. I used it once and it stunk but I figured they must have smoked or something (it didn't smell like smoke but I figured it was some outside factor).

I decied to resell it since I wasn't happy with the soaker overall and I emailed the seller, she immediately gave me a refund and thanked me for my comments.

Now, it wouldn't sell quickly so I listed it as free for shipping and it sold like hotcakes! lol So the person who wants it has never tried wool and thought this would be a great chance. She's already paid me the $2 for shipping.

The problem is the smell. I told her about the stink issue and that I would be washing it with my W.O.W. in Oh Baby scent before I sent it to her. I have washed every cover I own in W.O.W. Oh Baby (this particular bar too) and they all come out clean and sweet as my baby's behind! lol So I washed this one and the moment it became wet the stink filled the room.. so I'm washing, I'm sudsing.. I'm rinsing. I used far more WOW on this than any other soaker and you can tell by my bar size!

Even after I was all done it smelled like a mixture of WOW and aweful wet dog! I put it up to dry for now. I walked in the laundry room (where it dries on a rack) about an hour later and was greeted to that aweful smell!!

What should I do? I don't want any first time wool user to think this is normal. Should I refund her the shipping cost and tell her this is garbage worthy? Do you have some magical way to cure the soaker of this horrible smell?

Also what about the product itself? There are 4 good reasons why I'd never buy it again especially the smell now but I did talk to the WAHM and she was nice. She said she'd forward my email on to her mother who makes them. I never heard back from her again.. any suggestions to that question?


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't know if it will work, but try dyeing it with kool aid (in a similar color if you don't want to change the color much) and see if that takes care of the smell. My kool aid dyed covers reek of artificial fruit flavoring (which I kind of like) now.


----------



## chaos_pie (Mar 6, 2003)

my experience with wool smell is that it decreases over time (from my own handknit items...not soakers so I don't know if that is a factor). In fact, I personally appreciate that wet wool smell (because I think that the wool is not overly treated).

As far as the WAHM, what else did you want from them? You have registered your complaint and they listened. You have decided you would not buy from them again...Seems to me the exchange is done.


----------



## engineer_mama (Aug 23, 2002)

If it smells that strongly of wet dog, then it's most likely a really natural, unprocessed wool. I think, like chaos_pie said, that the smell will most likely decrease over time.


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

I have the W.O.W. Oh Baby bar as well and I can't believe that it would still have an odor after using this wonderful stuff!

I would contact the seller and tell them that you have washed the cover only once or twice and it still has a natural wool smell to it, and probably will for some time.

I agree that my koolaid dyed soaker was wonderfully fruit scented for quite a while but I don't know that it would totally cover up the wool smell. You might have a fruity wet dog. :LOL
~Kira

~edited to say, don't throw it away! For $2 I'm sure this person can get over a temporary fading odor!!


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

some wool just stinks like that for a period of time. In fact I think every cover I own, subtle as it may be, has that scent at first as soon as it gets wet (when washing it)

Eventually it will get better, but I like the kool aid suggestion LOL!
I kinda like that sweet fruity smell myself on hand dyed wool


----------



## kasumi (Apr 25, 2003)

Some of the wool covers I made from very newly felted wool smelled terrible when wet for close to 6 months before it started to fade...the only thing that made a difference was time.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow.. I have a knitinyourpants soaker and two mosaic moon soakers and neither of them smelled foul and I know that the mosaic moon's are kool aid dyed.

Ok, so I won't say anything about this product to others (unless in a pm).

And I will go ahead and send it to the person I was going to send it to.. I don't have blue kool-aid so I guess I'll suggest it to her! lol


----------



## chaos_pie (Mar 6, 2003)

Could it be possiby the different soakers have a different source of wool yarn (hence some smell wool like and some don't)?


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Wet wool that is not highly processed always smells strong when wet. But to me, it smells like wet sheep or lanolin. You could try soaking it with Bac-Out. Then re-lanolize. But I think the wet sheep/lanolin smell is a good thing.
Now, if it's really some other smell, like ciggy smoke, then that's sick.
This isn't recycled wool she used to make these, is it?


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

I haven't got a clue where this wool came from but I've had sheep and I know wet wool... this smell from this soaker is AWEFUL!! Just gross, I don't mind the smell of wet sheep, I mind this!!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Kermit_
*Wet wool that is not highly processed always smells strong when wet. But to me, it smells like wet sheep or lanolin.*
Leave it to the frog to be pc about the smells! I'm with everyone else...I call it wet dog!! :LOL

Just teasin' ya, mama!


----------



## Kermit (May 30, 2002)

Like I said, if it's not wet sheep/lanolin smell, then it's sick, whatever it is. lol
I know, you know I love you phishmama!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

So.. let's call it sick.. now what?

Do I still send it to the person who has paid for shipping or do I throw it in the garbage and refund the$2?


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Quote:

Do I still send it to the person who has paid for shipping or do I throw it in the garbage and refund the$2?
Yes I'df send it. $2 isnt a big deal and maybe the smell wont bother her ya know. It seems wasteful to just throw it away.


----------

